# I Spy Puppy Pics!



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/newpuppies.html


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG I so don't want to pick favourites, but Tuto has the cutest face ever!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tuto is my fav, also!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I want them all. How very cute they all are.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

They are too stinkin' cute - all of them!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Black beauties!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

very cute. which one is to be yours?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks all. This is the hardest stage to take good pictures. Either they are too playful to stay still for any instant long enough to catch a good pose, or like this, and Pam wakes them up to get it done. A couple didn't even want to hold their eyes open, and you can tell if you look closely.

Black puppy faces are the hardest thing anyway to catch so you can see any detali.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww!!! SO adorable! do they all have homes already??


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

No doubt. It's way early to tell what they will be like as individuals, so none are assigned to anyone yet. Leslie has been waiting for one of ours for a good while, and she's going to get one of these, if one is right for her. We have no idea which one yet.

Tuto was the one who had the hardest time keeping his eyes open. He would close his eyes, and drop his nose straight down trying to go back to sleep. Pam is holding his head up with one finger, and I got lucky and caught the instant when his eyes were wide open. He went right back to sleep.

I think all the black ones are going to be a lot like Nike. They all have great fur, and are really co-ordinated for this age. All Posh and Blanchi's last litter were nice, show quality, and we expect these to be like those. We don't look for show homes though, and have some great show quality dogs in wonderful pet homes.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable. I've developed a strong affection for black pups recently. I wonder why.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a bunch of sweethearts!! Yes, those tiny little black faces are really hard to photograph...they look wonderful tho!!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Munk looks very alert, I like how he is holding his head up high!
Poco and Matti are my close seconds.

Leslie, I know you have been waiting for so long (and I know you were salivating over my Toby too ound so I am very very happy that you'll end up with a Blanchi Pup. She is beautiful and it doesn't hurt that Posh is the daddy, you are bound to have a stunning pup!

When we went to get Toby, I saw a lot of Nike and Toby reminds me much of her (She is another Blanchi/Posh baby). How he runs and jumps and the antics he pulls on Bumi is exactly what Nike was doing to Ghost (the cat) while we were there.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Munk looks very alert, I like how he is holding his head up high!
> Poco and Matti are my close seconds.
> 
> Leslie, I know you have been waiting for so long (and I know you were salivating over my Toby too ound so I am very very happy that you'll end up with a Blanchi Pup. She is beautiful and it doesn't hurt that Posh is the daddy, you are bound to have a stunning pup!
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwww, thanks you guys. I've been trying to play it cool, lol. I have forced myself not to call Pam yet as it is too soon to know the pups' potential for agility. I know she and Tom will do what's best for us all, so I am quietly optimistic.

With that said, one of the most amazing things I witnessed was Nike at 6 months old. I watched her sit on Pam's lap at an agility trial and actively watch dogs run. My dog Gracie was plopped down at my feet but Nike was actually following dogs around the course with her eyes. I could hardly believe it! It gave me a glimpse of how smart she is.


----------

